# Sericopelma rubronitens - Panama Red Rump



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Any one keep these?

I want one and wanted to know what they are like

webbing, temperament and anyones thoughts on them etc.

Also pics of spiders with setup are welcome 

Off to google now 

Cheers, Bobby


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I was looking at them on spidershop the other day, they look nice don't they?

I must stop buying spiders though :bash: I'm trying to save up for BTS!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

lol

must stop buying spiders im trying to save up for a spider:lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

No-one kept them?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

bump

Just bought one 

come on people, what should I expect here?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

looks like you are a pioneer!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Why dont u email lee?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

was going to mail him but then I found this
Sericopelma rubronitens - Arachnoboards

sounds like they get quite big, will have to do more digging around though!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

bump

come on someone must have one?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Keep them on dry sub with one wet end, enough room to burrow and a hide. Job done  Temps 75F ish and she'll be fine.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

:2thumb:

Are there many of them in the UK?

I really cant find any posts from people on these!

Looking forward to getting her though, should be here tomorow


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't forget to post pics!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

They're not overly common but gorgeous spiders!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Shes here/

Well I think it might be a he?

Will get pics up soon, maybe even tonight!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

So no-one else on here kept them yet then?


----------



## Moonwalker_Joel (Jul 9, 2009)

*Sericopelma Rubronitens*

Hi Bobby,

i have a panamian red rump. My first T, Ive had her for 6 months now. I too have had trouble find any info regarding this T. Ive learnt everything through my own experiences with her. 

She was 3inches when i got her, since being in my care shes been through one molt.

Basically, i researched the climate of panama and its hot & humid all year round, Temp; around 30C/80F year and humidty; high at aorund 80-90%.

when i got the conditions right, her behaviour changed, she built an impressive burrow, a nice underground layer that tunnels around the bottom, i can even see her nice underground work through the glass.

she spends most her time in her burrow, at the back where the heat mat is, i guess she likes heat.

recently ive been powerfeeding mine, but not for long periods of time, maybe just a binge for 2days wheres she impressively ate 20 crickets.

ive never noticed her climbing on the sides or the top of her enclosure. but she does come out of her burrow and sit around the enclosure, ive noticed this when we've had extremely hot days here. she doesnt web at all, the only time she did was when she closed the entrance to her hide so she could make her undergorund home, and of course when she finished eating, shes makes the rubbish ball. 

when i housed her i made her substrate quite deep, good job too considering the amount of burrowing mine likes to do!

to keep the humidty high requiries alot of misitng, so what i do is, carefully soak the substrate at the back where the heat mat is and that keeps the humdity high for days without having to mist. I recommend if you dont have one already a hydrometer so you can monitor the humidity levels.

her temperment, she doesnt seem aggressive, but alittle nervous, have to say though since her molt she seems braver, before when id open the door to the closet where enclosure is kept in id see her run into her hide, now if shes out and i open the door she stays put. i havent tried handling her, and i dont think i will for a while yet if ever.

Mine seems very content, i hope this has been alittle helpful.

We should exchange pics, your the first person ive come across who owns this particular T.

Joel


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

hey , just stubbaled on this thread i have a mexican red rump , shes about 1 year old and about 4cm , they are very very slow growers and can live t about 15-25 years as i have been reading lol , and i have mine in a small tub large enough to hunt , small cork hid and i agree shes burrowed herself in,
but she does like to come out sometime but she like to coil herself up and stay like that almost digging her heels in (all 8 of them lol) stunnign spider , very fast , but docile never threatend me even @ this tiny size , she also had a semi moist substrate and quite deep , water bowel , and a fake plant thing , do you have any photos , hope this is some help 

Adam : victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

_Birdeater_WM_ said:


> hey , just stubbaled on this thread i have a mexican red rump , shes about 1 year old and about 4cm , they are very very slow growers and can live t about 15-25 years as i have been reading lol , and i have mine in a small tub large enough to hunt , small cork hid and i agree shes burrowed herself in,
> but she does like to come out sometime but she like to coil herself up and stay like that almost digging her heels in (all 8 of them lol) stunnign spider , very fast , but docile never threatend me even @ this tiny size , she also had a semi moist substrate and quite deep , water bowel , and a fake plant thing , do you have any photos , hope this is some help
> 
> Adam : victory:


They are completely different species lol. Mexican red rumps are Brachypelma vagans


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

o oops so sorry as i said i stubbled on it and thought it sed mexican red rumps , never mind @ least ive given some info for people who might like 1 , cheers for that  :welcome:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

_Birdeater_WM_ said:


> o oops so sorry as i said i stubbled on it and thought it sed mexican red rumps , never mind @ least ive given some info for people who might like 1 , cheers for that  :welcome:


Lol no problem


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> I was looking at them on spidershop the other day, they look nice don't they?
> 
> I must stop buying spiders though :bash: I'm trying to save up for BTS!


whens the BTS show?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> whens the BTS show?


May the something look at the site


----------

